# B & b



## brandy435 (Feb 10, 2011)

Does anyone know if, as in the UK, planning permission is required to start a Bed & Breakfast in an existing property in Murcia?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

brandy435 said:


> Does anyone know if, as in the UK, planning permission is required to start a Bed & Breakfast in an existing property in Murcia?


Yes, & a business licence, & a licence of 1st opening, food handling certificate, etc, etc. The list is endless, here's some info.

Legislación y Normativa del Turismo Rural en España. Leyes Autonómicas de Turismo Rural.

http://www.feaav.org/common/mt/compendio/legislacion-sectorial/turismo_rural/murcia/DECRETO1034.pdf


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, & a business licence, & a licence of 1st opening, food handling certificate, etc, etc. The list is endless, here's some info.
> 
> Legislación y Normativa del Turismo Rural en España. Leyes Autonómicas de Turismo Rural.
> 
> http://www.feaav.org/common/mt/compendio/legislacion-sectorial/turismo_rural/murcia/DECRETO1034.pdf


Gus is absolutely right. Any business needs liccences but to change use, or convert for exxample a residence to a business wil require a lot of red tape dealing with. 

Unless you are an absolute expert I would seek the services of a ggood Abogado to handle it all for you. Expect BIG expense though... in my area, a simple licence for the business premises usually costs around 1000€ before you start with all the complex stuff!

Good luck!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I wonder why the Spanish make life so financially difficult for any one wishing to go self employed, start a business or employ additional staff. One would think that financial reduction would encourage potential entrepreneurs to start and maybe create more employment,

Hepa


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hepa said:


> I wonder why the Spanish make life so financially difficult for any one wishing to go self employed, start a business or employ additional staff. One would think that financial reduction would encourage potential entrepreneurs to start and maybe create more employment,
> 
> Hepa


Hepa if you did that people who work hard and had great ideas would make all the money. How would the corrupt bureaucrats make anything. Are you trying to do them out of a job?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Hepa if you did that people who work hard and had great ideas would make all the money. How would the corrupt bureaucrats make anything. Are you trying to do them out of a job?



Yes!!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I wonder why the Spanish make life so financially difficult for any one wishing to go self employed, start a business or employ additional staff. One would think that financial reduction would encourage potential entrepreneurs to start and maybe create more employment,
> 
> Hepa


Little wonder so many ppl.are working on the black.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

The busiest Spaniards that I know around here don't exist on paper.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The busiest Spaniards that I know around here don't exist on paper.


See this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp.../70283-new-crackdown-black-economy-spain.html


----------

